

Information is free. Knowledge is not. - portentint
http://www.conversationmarketing.com/2012/03/information-is-free-knowledge-is-not.htm

======
jakeludington
This is also an interesting way to look at the build it vs. buy it approach to
development. Just because you have the skills to build something, doesn't mean
you should because someone else may have already done it better.

~~~
portentint
Yup. The 'build it' approach assumes that having a blueprint means you're the
best person to do the job.

